# Foresomes Handicap Calculation



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 11, 2021)

Could someone please help me as I can't find a specific reference.

We have a foresomes competition where the standard 50% of the combined difference applies.

I had assumed the calculation was: work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, divide by 2 & round. Do the same for the opposition and establish the difference.

One of the teams insisted it was; work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, eastablish the difference between the 2 teams and calculate 50% of the difference (rounding if necessary).

Needless to say the 2 calculations provide different answers.

I'm sure the first one is correct but can't find the correct reference in the CONGU manual.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Could someone please help me as I can't find a specific reference.

We have a foresomes competition where the standard 50% of the combined difference applies.

I had assumed the calculation was: work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, divide by 2 & round. Do the same for the opposition and establish the difference.

One of the teams insisted it was; work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, eastablish the difference between the 2 teams and calculate 50% of the difference (rounding if necessary).

Needless to say the 2 calculations provide different answers.

I'm sure the first one is correct but can't find the correct reference in the CONGU manual.
		
Click to expand...

You will see in the table that Foursomes are not differentiated between stroke and match play. So the formula must apply to both. Therefore, your method must be correct as in stroke play you can't play off a decimal value.


----------



## wjemather (Jun 11, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Could someone please help me as I can't find a specific reference.

We have a foresomes competition where the standard 50% of the combined difference applies.

I had assumed the calculation was: work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, divide by 2 & round. Do the same for the opposition and establish the difference.

One of the teams insisted it was; work out the course handicap for each player, add them together, eastablish the difference between the 2 teams and calculate 50% of the difference (rounding if necessary).

Needless to say the 2 calculations provide different answers.

I'm sure the first one is correct but can't find the correct reference in the CONGU manual.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. See appendix C: "In general, *after handicap allowances have been applied* in match play formats, the player with the lowest Playing Handicap plays off zero strokes relative to the other player(s). The other player(s) receive(s) the difference between their own Playing Handicap and that of the player with the lowest Playing Handicap." (just substitute "team" for "player")

In other words, strokes received is the full difference in Playing Handicaps from the lowest; i.e. not a % of the difference in (combined) Course Handicaps.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2021)

wjemather said:



			You are correct. See appendix C: "In general, *after handicap allowances have been applied* in match play formats, the player with the lowest Playing Handicap plays off zero strokes relative to the other player(s). The other player(s) receive(s) the difference between their own Playing Handicap and that of the player with the lowest Playing Handicap." (just substitute "team" for "player")

In other words, strokes received is the full difference in Playing Handicaps from the lowest; i.e. not a % of the difference in (combined) Course Handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

And that is consistent with other formats eg scrambles


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 11, 2021)

From the rule book (guidance) in case of further query

page 42

Foursomes

 Playing Handicaps for each side in Foursomes are 50% of the combined Course Handicaps of the two players concerned.

Adjustments are required if it is mixed comp.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks everyone - I was pretty sure but when challenged it's good to have the backup details.


----------

